# In Need of Assistance!



## turnip9246 (May 6, 2013)

Hello:

Very new to this site. Vietnam veteran 100% disability (PTSD). Currently I am in a very precarious position here in Eastwood City Quezon City Philippines.

I am married to a beautiful Philipina for 6 months now.

Her family has consistently asked me for money for them to start a business. Understand this is not a loan, instead they want me to take out a loan using my social security income.

I just kindly let them know that I was not comfortable taking out a loan. Her father went crazy and in turn threatened my life, his daughters (my wife), and our 2 year old daughter. He assures me that he knows people who would kill us for a small amount of money

It has now been four days with him text messaging me all day and through the night.

I must confess that I do not know where to turn for help or protection.

Any thoughts would be welcomed!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Actually this is normal behavior here, just go to the local "Barangay" and start there, witnesses if you have any, not a big deal because Westerners word is almost as good as gold at the Barangay, make sure you bring your cell phone if there are threats there, next if they deem it more serious it's on to the Police once the Barnagay types up the information, the Barnagay will come and get him and bring him in and sit him down with many other's and get this all logged into their books and start working it out in disscussion, if the drama can't be worked out then the Barangay will type up all information and you then end up at the Police station with him.

Been there done that, my brother in-law next door came at me with a sword, he stopped short and shoved it in the ground, we first took him to the Barnagay and then they said we can go to the police, we ended up at the Police station and he had to give up his sword, it all goes on record and if it happens again he goes to jail.

You're not worth anything dead and many here are experts in scam and getting you to give up your money, your on a pension and have limited funds but nobody here is going to believe that, they will try any means to squeeze you. 

Give the Barangay 100 peso's once you leave the Barangay hall after both parties hash it out, if they have to type up paperwork for the police station give them another 100 peso's when it's finished, there are way of dealing with people here and deal with it through the Baranagay, if he threatens you with a knife or other weapon it will start at the Barangay and then end up at the Police station, surround yourself with extra people in the house, men friends what ever till it gets done.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The trouble with many family members and possibly your wife is that they never think to use the Barangay, use them on any threat given to you, it gives the community a wake up call on how you're getting treated and this guy will be set down and talked to in front of you and the Barangay, they will come and get him and bring him in if not he will end up in jail, you have the money and the power, even if you have little money it's more than the father in law will ever have.

Your wife needs to get tougher and more proactive in shutting the her family down also, my wife took a long time but came around the family here alway's wants to make business, yet they don't want to work they just want to be the boss and let things fall apart and ask for more money, never cave into your wife's family and do what ever you can to distance yourself from them, unsure of your living conditions but keep all their kids even the ones that seem to love you the most, out of your house and keep them out of your place, they will steal you blind, coffee, soap, rice the list will be endless and the kids do it, they take the stuff out and you always got to go out and buy more groceries been there done that.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

turnip9246 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Very new to this site. Vietnam veteran 100% disability (PTSD). Currently I am in a very precarious position here in Eastwood City Quezon City Philippines.
> 
> ...


I agree with Mccalley.. Take all documentation to the QCPD station by the Chapel entrance on the C5. I would also write a letter to your condo Admin office notifying them that your father-in-law is not allowed in your building premises. Also, if you haven't already, make friends with all of your security guards. Show them a picture of him too. Don't entrust the admin office to accurately disseminate the info or in a timely manner..

Contract killings are cheap and you need to take this seriously. Always be mindful of your surroundings and companions. Look for the out of the ordinary. Be aware of tandem motorcyclists wearing full helmets (typical MO). Vary routes and times. Don't be predictable.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

turnip9246 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Very new to this site. Vietnam veteran 100% disability (PTSD). Currently I am in a very precarious position here in Eastwood City Quezon City Philippines.
> 
> ...


*Hi Turnip and welcome,
I'm gonna give a different bit of advice and it's based on just two things. One, that I don't know your entire situation including the ability of you simply taking your wife and getting on a plane to the states. And two, my wife and I have served as members of our local Brgy. Police for over 7 years...

Many, even most locals here don't have or use good judgment and often times react to things and situations in ways that we as westerners are not use to and that can be dangerous as well as without thought or caring of the consequences of their actions. That puts you at an extreme disadvantage.
As such, for the time being, my advice would be for you and your wife and child to leave where you are and put at least several hours travel time between you and her family. This will give you time and space to safely figure out what to do. If your wife sees no need in doing this and is unwilling to do what is needed to insure your safety, it would be a good idea to make the move yourself for your own safety.
Having served on the Brgy, my experience has been that they will only get involved other than taking report after a crime has been committed. Even then they are not to be depended upon and likewise the PNP (National Police.) Follow your gut feelings and instinct as it's almost always right.



Good Luck and be careful...


Gene *


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

If it were me and I truly felt that someone was trying to end my (and my family's) life I would do whatever I had to do to leave the country. I'd march myself down to the US Embassy just to let them know what's going on...if something were to happen, I'd like to know that the government knew all the details they could BEFORE an incident rather than relying on someone else to fill them in with the truth after the fact...and then leave the country. No island paradise is worth getting killed over. 

You mentioned you've been married 6 months and your daughter is 2 years old--so you've known the family for quite a while then? Is this crazy behavior a recent thing? How far away from your in-laws do you currently live?


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's my two-cents:

Filipinos are typically all bark and no bite. Kinda' like tubby little Kim Young Un up in North Korea. 

Mccalleyboy's story about his brother-in-law with the sword is a perfect example. When dealing with the extended Filipino family, think of it like you would when training a dog. Firm "NO!". Don't let them smell fear. Show them who's the Alpha male. 

However, that being said, for your sanity, I would convince your wife to move to a different part of the country. I don't know what your maximum pain threshold is as far as monthly rent, but there are other areas- Makati, Mandaluyong, Fort Bonifacio, etc. within the Metro Manila area that you can move to, if you want to stay in the Metro area. There's the Subic area as well in Pampanga. If you want to be a plane's ride away from the crazy relatives, places like Cebu and Bacolod are wonderful cosmopolitan centers. 

Lastly, do report it to your local PNP (Philippine National Police). Nothing like a visit from the 'parak' to let them know you mean business.


----------

